# Exercise and FET



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all
I asked a similar question when doing my fresh cycle so I feel a bit exercise obsessed! But anyway I was wondering what the thoughts are on exercise during a medicated FET? I know that in a fresh cycle they say to limit it in stimms to allow the body to focus on producing healthy eggs. I assume this means that in an FET it's Ok to carry on as normal until FET? Any thoughts or positive stories would be greatly appreciated.
Xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Fidub,

I am on the 2WW of my second FET, which are both natural, but I exercised as normal up until ET in both.  It definitely makes me feel better and happier which I think is important.  My clinic's advice was to be sensible but to continue as normal as much as possible.

Hope this helps.  Good luck!


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Tank you bettyboo. I assumed that would be the case but it's nice to hear it from someone else. Like you it makes me feel good so surely that can only be a good thing. Fingers crossed for your tww! I hope you're feeling ok. Xx


----------



## lou-lou1981 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi
I had a medicated FET in February and continued exercising up until ET. 
I then took the first week of the 2WW "off" exercise and really chilled out for the week, just doing a little bit of gentle walking. For the second week of 2WW I resumed exercising.
(Exercising for me is swimming & I would swim a minimum of 64 lengths which is equal to 1 mile)
I am now 33 weeks pregnant and have continued to swim for the duration of my pregnancy, I can't quite manage a mile now    But I swim 3x a week for 30 minutes a session. 
I really believe if exercise makes you feel good/ more positive it has to be beneficial to the cycle/ treatment. 
Just be sensible but you know your own body better than anyone. 
Lots of luck xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you Lou Lou. That's a huge help, it's great to hear a success story from a keen exerciser! And it was especially useful to hear you resumed during the tww as that would probably be my next question. I read somewhere not to in the first trimester with Ivf babies but that seemed ridiculous to me and I would go mad. Staying fit during pregnancy is really important to me. And surely after implantation they are the same as non Ivf pregnancies.
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!
Xxx


----------



## BlackCatOnMat (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi

I have stopped all exercise for the past 6 weeks in preparation for FET, apart from walking.
I too loved exercise, bodypump, circuits, spinning and running but have read that you shouldn't exercise during and prior to treatment. It has taken some getting used to and I feel flabby but I am trying to follow the experts advice.

some research here
http://www.shelleymccartenyoga.com/?p=63


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Blackcat
Thank you so much for your response. I hadn't read that article but had read similar. I take that as don't do too much but my problem is I probably read what I want to read from these things! Your exercise regime sounds the same as mine. 
I think I will just cut it down this time and if it doesn't work I may need to rethink it next time. I certainly agree that being too lean doesn't help and having a 'softer' rather than 'athletic' build as I read somewhere is a good thing.
Best of luck for your FET, I'd love to hear how you get on.
Xxx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I love running and carried on exercising through IVF right up to ET. I'm doing a medicated FET cycle in November. Planning to exercise up to ET, as it makes me feel more positive. Am thinking of taking up yoga, but not sure as I've never tried it before. Has anyone else tried this?

Annie


----------



## Ann.Berkshire (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I exercised (running and spinning) up to the day of ET.  I stopped exercising (except for walking) until I had my first scan. I'm now 8 weeks pregnant and started swimming this week and feel so much better for it. 

I think if you don't feel comfortable exercising or have any niggles then don't do it.  If you do feel comfortable then do it. Although I really miss my running, I just didn't feel comfortable so have stopped but swimming and walking is fine for me as not high impact. 

Annx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you girls, that has really reassured me. 

Annie moon - yoga is supposed to be great physically and mentally so it can only help. I have tried it and didn't have the patience! I do sometimes do body balance which has some yoga in it.

Anne - congratulations! Your old regime is similar to line except I do body pump too. It's great to hear success stories from fellow exercisers. It helps so much with the stress of all of this.

Thanks again
Xxx


----------

